# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Nhờ các anh chỉ giúp

## vyluongstu997

Có ai biết mạch này ở đâu tại tphcm bán k ạ ( gần q8 tý )

----------


## CKD

Mạch tương tự



https://hshop.vn/products/arduino-cnc-shield-v4-grbl

----------


## vyluongstu997

> Mạch tương tự
> 
> 
> 
> https://hshop.vn/products/arduino-cnc-shield-v4-grbl


chắc k dc anh ơi Thầy yêu cầu em sử dụng mạch đó

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái board này có khác nhau gì đâu mà thầy yêu với cầu nhỉ.
Nó chỉ là cái shield nối con arduino nano với các driver thôi mà. Firmware chạy nó thì đều là bản mod/customize của GRBL.

Ông thầy mà cứng nhắc vậy thì ông thầy chắc cũng chẵng biết cái board này là gì.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Gặp thầy vậy cũng mệt nhỉ. Nó khác nhau cái hình thức thôi. Thầy rập khuôn vãi đạn.

----------


## motogia

Chưa chắc đã là thầy yêu cầu nhất thiết như vậy, chỉ tội cái tật phần lớn sinh viên ta thụ động dập khuôn mà thôi

----------


## Gamo

Chủ yếu là do chú sinh viên này "ngoan" quá thôi, thầy nói sao là phải làm đúng 100% mới được

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ là ông thầy ra đề bài dùng arduino điều khiển cnc laser.
Xong gợi ý là nên mua cái này về dùng.

SV nghe xong thì cứ y thế mà làm, thụ động, không suy nghĩ hoặc sợ không suy nghĩ. Nên cứ cắm đầu làm theo.
Gặp sv hỏi mà cứ thầy bảo thế, thầy bảo thế là nản.

----------


## Fusionvie

Cũng khó trách SV, có thể do Thầy hướng dẫn quen với mạch đó rồi, giờ làm mạch khác lại phải ngồi ngâm cứu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Nhiều khi do thầy nữa. Sv hỏi là la, sinh viên phản biện là la, sv làm khác đi tí là la, thầy ko biết hoặc sai cũng la để lấp liếm.

----------

